# Help! Pain in groin and Adductors after stretching



## N1nja (Apr 10, 2017)

I am new to these stretching exercise and not very supple.

Now have lots of pain in my groin and adductors after stretching.
Exercise examples:






*Short Adductor Stretch*




*Long Adductor Stretch*

Also tried to touch my toes in the long adductor stretch

I tried doing 30 mins of these excersies for 3 nights then tried to run on the 4th day and got extreme pain, then the next day I could hardly walk !

Think might have something to do with these exercises.

Its been two weeks and pain has gone down a little but still cannot run as its too painful.

Has anyone else experienced these symptoms, will the pain go away?
Any tips appreciated.......


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 10, 2017)

See a doctor.  That does not sound like something simple.  Sorry, best advice I can give.


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 10, 2017)

N1nja said:


> Any tips appreciated...



Seek medical advice from doctors not message boards.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 10, 2017)

N1nja said:


> I am new to these stretching exercise and not very supple.
> 
> Now have lots of pain in my groin and adductors after stretching.
> Exercise examples:
> ...


1. You state you are new to these.
Are you warmed up prior to these static stretches?

2. You state you are doing these for 30 minutes
That is a rather long time to hold stretches you are not conditioned to doing. Sounds like delayed-onset muscle soreness. Or, you have over stretched the fibers causing some damage and will be sore until those muscle fibers have been able to recover and repair. 

Stretching especially statically should be done as a cool down after your workout. Start with light stretching slowly increasing the intensity and length of time over several weeks.


----------



## KangTsai (Apr 10, 2017)

The one on the top is virtually useless by the way. If you didn't snap anything, and it hurts for more than two days, your issue may be a little worse than usual.


----------



## Buka (Apr 12, 2017)

The one on top is far from useless.


----------



## jobo (Apr 12, 2017)

when I went to see my Dr with a stabbing a pain in my wrist whist doing 20 dips, she said well stop doing 20 dips then. I came away most unsatisfied with her advice, I wanted to do dips. She was of course right, pain is the bodies way of telling us, not to do it so often, for so long, so hard or even at all
if you stretch a muscle hard for more than 2or 3 seconds, the stretch reflex takes over and the muscle locks up. Beyond that your not stretching the muscle at all. Your holding it in isometric tension. And holding a muscle so for 30 mins will cause quite a lot of damage to it and your nervous system. You are now going to have to wait for your body to repair its self and then go a bit easier with it


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Apr 12, 2017)

Your average doctor more than likely won't be able to help you beyond prescribing you pain killers and referring you to a specialist. Get yourself to a sports physio instead, as they are better trained to deal with these types of injuries than general practice doctors.

It sounds like you've torn the muscle from overworking it. Don't worry, we've all done it at some point, but you need to get it sorted before you can carry on training. When it comes to stretching you can't force it, and doing prolonged stretching of the same muscles for multiple days in a row when you aren't used to it is going to make your muscles tense up and make it harder to stretch.

In other words, take a big step backwards and stop trying to do the splits before your body is ready for it.


----------



## N1nja (May 25, 2017)

Thank all for the replies and advice.

I have been having test from doctors and had a specialist scan me, which showed up torn stomach muscles, but the scan also showed up a underlying problem which was a hernia. Looks like the two together is the reason for the intense pain and waiting to see a surgeon for a op to fixed the hernia and the torn muscle should heal in time.

just bad luck I guess


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 25, 2017)

N1nja said:


> I am new to these stretching exercise and not very supple.
> 
> Now have lots of pain in my groin and adductors after stretching.
> Exercise examples:
> ...


For starters 30 minutes of those exercises is way too much. It sounds as if you over did it.  You have to keep in mind what stretching actually does.  It causes small tears in the muscles to help you become more flexible.  If you over do it or stretch too much then you will injure yourself.  Stretching should be gentle and you gain your flexibility over time.  It's something you do with patience.


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 25, 2017)

N1nja said:


> Thank all for the replies and advice.
> 
> I have been having test from doctors and had a specialist scan me, which showed up torn stomach muscles, but the scan also showed up a underlying problem which was a hernia. Looks like the two together is the reason for the intense pain and waiting to see a surgeon for a op to fixed the hernia and the torn muscle should heal in time.
> 
> just bad luck I guess


It's a good thing you went to the doctor.  How did you tear your stomach muscle?


----------



## Buka (May 25, 2017)

Best wishes in your healing, my friend.


----------



## N1nja (May 26, 2017)

Thanks for the support, very useful. Nice to share experiences with other here.

JDK seemed a natural next step from from wing  chun and learning new stuff everyday.

Operation will be tough not being able to train  but at least I can still observe.

JoGawolf: I was actually playing football at the time when I tore my stomach muscle was instant pain in stomach, inner thigh and groin.

Paid for sport therapy but that only made it worse so hoping the op will be the cure.

Doctors think everything happened at the same time including the hernia and may have cause some trap nerves.

All I know what ever happened it hurt alot and I thought it was related to the stretching.

I just want the op asap to recover and get back training JDK.

Thanks again everyone


----------

